

Bug resurrected after 120,000 years - winanga
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=bug-resurrected-after-120000-years-2009-06

======
st3fan
Could be the start of a bad SF movie. Bug wakes up, starts to grow, mutate,
eats the scientists, grows big as a city, gobbles up the earth.

~~~
noonespecial
Fun, but more likely: bug wakes up, gets into local water, has no remaining
natural enemies (what with it being 120,000 years and all), and completely
overruns indigenous species.

Hope they're taking adequate care.

~~~
biohacker42
Bug gets into local water which is full of local bugs competition ensues, old-
new bug is nothing special.

